# Flywheel magnet came off



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

So I was working on a 4yr old 28in today, I had tuned it up earlier this fall and a mouse nest removal under the tank. Recently I got a call saying it was running for 10mins great, he put it to idle to shovel for a sec and it died, couldn’t restart it. Turns out the mouse pee ate the threads holding the magnet on the flywheel. Also Tore up the PLASTIC COOLING FINS. DOA, parts will be ordered.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Could you glue the magnet back on? I'd use some JB Weld, I've done it in the past.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

OHH the damage and stink such a small animal can do, next one in line is chipmunks for getting into machines hiding nuts and such


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Motor City said:


> Could you glue the magnet back on? I'd use some JB Weld, I've done it in the past.




Maybe, but it’s on the outside, could just fly off from the centrifugal force correct?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

how good are you with drilling and re taping ?


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I could, but I’d like to keep probability of failure on the part, not me. Also, there’s only one magnet, is that usual?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg13 (Nov 25, 2018)

Clean it and JB weld, I've done lots of Kohlers at work. Try to figure out witch side of the magnet goes towards the outside, not sure if the N/S poles will make a difference.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

e.fisher26 said:


> I could, but I’d like to keep probability of failure on the part, not me. Also, there’s only one magnet, is that usual?


I think so. The magneto fires the engine for the power stroke on every second engine revolution. But the magneto is powered through the magnet every revolution of the engine so there is a wasted spark on the exhaust stroke. If there were more than one magnet the spark would occur every half an engine revolution so would be uncontrollable.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I lost a magneto, a bolt came loose and shattered the magnet but in a large enough piece that it was still usable. I used the strongest epoxy HD had. Still holding.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

E. Do have a pic of the flywheel & the damage it caused????

Thanx, Jay


----------



## niteshft (Nov 17, 2018)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I lost a magneto, a bolt came loose and shattered the magnet but in a large enough piece that it was still usable. I used the strongest epoxy HD had. Still holding.


 You're lucky, I replaced my engine with a Predator and the magnet let loose...busted up the pick-up and the post it was mounted to, tearing the spark wire off as, well. The engine needed to be replaced and only had a moment of use. Fortunately, the manager at the store was sympathetic and replaced my engine. She didn't have to, the store had a 90 day policy and it took longer to just get the engine in place since the bolt pattern was different and other issues.
I just want to give a "Shout Out" to "Harbor Freight", they treated me decent. I was able to exchange the engine if I bought the extended warranty for the new one, around $80. I don't know about other stores but this Bangor, Maine store is a Godsend! Being retired and having a limited income, I was worried about clearing my driveway this winter.


----------



## pfmet (Jan 1, 2013)

*JB Weld*

If you go with it first clean the surface with a strong solvent. Go straight to the acetone, normally a last resort solvent, and handle it wisely. Clean the area again. Then rough both surfaces up well with 80 grit paper. Nice and rough-lotsa tooth. Clean those surfaces a couple more times. No joke. Now go to your carefully mixed JB Weld carefully applied, your golden. I’ve used it to repair centrifugal clutch shoes that came lose on my big brush cutter and that things wacked a lot of brush since. No fear


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

JayzAuto1 said:


> E. Do have a pic of the flywheel & the damage it caused????
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx, Jay




Most of the damage was the plastic cooling fins but I will get a couple pics when I go back to that customer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

